

Why MANY smart people are not social? - rajesh301
http://www.rajeshsetty.com/2011/11/13/why-many-smart-people-are-not-social/

======
tokenadult
What's your definition of "smart"? The inventor of the most influential
English-language IQ test acknowledged that his test did nothing to estimate a
person's social skills:

"There are, however, certain characteristics of age scores with which the
reader should be familiar. For one thing, it is necessary to bear in mind that
the true mental age as we have used it refers to the mental age on a
particular intelligence test. A subject's mental age in this sense may not
coincide with the age score he would make in tests of musical ability,
mechanical ability, social adjustment, etc. A subject has, strictly speaking,
a number of mental ages; we are here concerned only with that which depends on
the abilities tested by the new Stanford-Binet scales." (Terman & Merrill
1937, p. 25)

------
BigTigger
Interesting article, however it seems to suggest that these 'Smart and social'
people are not on equal footing when it comes to intelligence as the 'Smart
and not social'.

However your box graph suggests they are.

The points you make a good and solid but it doesn't really bring out as to why
the perception suggests there are many less 'smart and social' people than
'smart and not social' people

------
geuis
Soon as I visited your site and had the content I expected covered up with an
overlay, I closed the tab and lost interest. Your visitors don't care about
the other 1500 articles you have on your blog, but they do expressly care
about the one they are trying to read at the moment.

~~~
rajesh301
Will be removing this when the site gets relaunched. thanks for the feedback

------
mxpxgx
In other words, MANY smart people are introverted.

The book "The Introvert Advantage: How to Thrive in an Extrovert World" came
to mind when I started reading this.

~~~
rajesh301
I have not read the book but I will take a look now. thank you.

------
j45
I've noticed when one part of someone's personality is really well developed
they let it compensate for not develop other areas, be it mental, social,
emotional, or whatever; instead of being well rounded.

